# Problem with Roland Blues Cube



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To put it simply - no sound. I tried a couple of guitars through a few cords - nada. It has two channels, clean and distortion. The distortion channel produced the usual background noise that increased as I boosted the volumes. Could it be the input jack?


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

Could be - the jacks on newer amps are pretty fragile compared to the metal ones we used to have. Could also be a broken solder connection in the circuit board - another modern innovation that's eay to break if you drop the amp.

Better visit your local repair tech.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The circuit board on these amps uses many surface mount devices, if I recall correctly, so the chances of broken solder tracks and joints is minimal. Most likely it could be a crack at the input jack terminals. They are visible with the naked eye. You could touch them up with a soldering iron.
Try plugging into the effects input jack.
This is the tripple ten?


----------

